# Bed platform leak



## Deb butler (May 16, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with wet plywood on inside of platform tent bed on a hybrid camper? I've replaced platform seals, and done some caulking but the rain still gets inside the door somehow. I've heard this is a common problem for hybrids.


----------



## C Nash (May 16, 2017)

Leaks can be very hard to locate Deb.  Best way I have found is spray water on small areas at a time and see when it leaks.  Can be from area totally away from where it shows.


----------

